

Taptalk makes Snapchat feel like writing with a quill and sending via pigeon - versusdotcom
https://taptalk.me/download

======
danielmarklund
I've been using it for a couple of weeks now and I didn't think I would like
it at first. Then friends started to transition from texting me to send
taptalks instead and after a while I really started to enjoy it. Beautiful
interface that is designed to do one thing really well. Stick to that.

